# Average Model Train Set Up Cost



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

I wonder what is the average hobbyist model train set cost? I know some have $10000 set ups and others have a $100 set up. I shopped carefully and have about $500 invested right now- no landscaping, cars, etc.. Eight wood buildings in perfect condition for $45 was the best deal. Used track & controller also helped. Engines and most cars were used.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

jimben said:


> I wonder what is the average hobbyist model train set cost? I know some have $10000 set ups and others have a $100 set up. I shopped carefully and have about $500 invested. 7 wood buildings for $45 was the best deal. Used track & controller also helped. Engines and most cars were new. Set up is two HO tracks on a 4 x 8 foot plywood.


I imagine buying used where good and shopping for bargains, an HO layout ike that can be done for $1000 - $1500, barely.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Lee, I can’t imagine what you actually have invested, in just the rolling stock alone. Have you ever tried to get an idea of it all. Everyone has the options of what to have, for layouts, both little & large. Choices of gauge, simple layouts, to highly detailed masterpieces. The bottom line, is having a hobby like model trains, that gives you the escape from everyday problems. Also having this MTF, to have others that enjoy this great hobby.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I don’t think an average model train set up cost exists. Maybe an average cost per year as most model train enthusiasts just keep buying more trains. So, the average total cost would increase each year. Of course, if the train enthusiast belongs to a forum like this one, the average cost per year would be higher.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

It's an impossible answer.

Equipment and accessories can be all over the chart.

Simple or highly detailed layout?

Collector or just one or two trains on layout?

So many variables.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

teledoc said:


> Lee, I can’t imagine what you actually have invested, in just the rolling stock alone. Have you ever tried to get an idea of it all.


Actually, I have. I'd estimate I spent about $235K over the past 22 years or so, for benchwork, scenery, buildings, locos, rolling stock and accessories - and my diecast. That seems like a lot but it never felt like I was spending a lot at any time. 

Locos and passenger cars are the biggest cost - together my 140+ locos and 100+ passenger cars must have cost at least half of that total. 

I'm lucky enough to have a really big budget for trains but I know I would enjoy them nearly as much even if I spent way less.

Some of the layouts I've seen locally soaked up uch more money that I spent, I know that for sure.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It doesn't take long to run up the score when you're buying 4-figure Legacy locomotives.  I doubt I have near what Lee has invested, but more than my wife thinks I should have spent.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I said before that I don’t think an average model train setup cost exists. Let me add that I’m sure an above average cost exists. And that a few (most?) folks here fall into the above average cost category.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Can you be above the average if the average doesn't exist.....?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2019)

While there isn't an average cost there is an average range. I would guess, an educated guess but still only a guess, that most model railroaders spend between $500 and $2000 per year when building a layout. Model Railroader used to do a survey and published the results but I haven't seen a survey in recent years. Maybe they still do the survey and if so it would give a good average range.

Jimben, the problem with answering your question is that it depends on the layout being built. Even if you only consider HO there's a huge difference between a 4x6 layout with single track with a couple of industrial sidings, one DC locomotive, a few freight cars and a power pack compared to a 10x25 layout with DCC, multiple locomotives with sound, many freight and passenger cars, craftsman buildings, etc. A 4x8 HO layout can cost a few hundred or many thousands of dollars.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It doesn't take long to run up the score when you're buying 4-figure Legacy locomotives.  I doubt I have near what Lee has invested, but more than my wife thinks I should have spent.


From the photos I've seen I bet you are not far behind me, GRJ. I don't feel like I spent that much and yet when I add it up. I doubt you do either, but then you sit down with a pen and paper and start adding . . .


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I've spent several thousands on mine and I've only been building a year.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

jimben said:


> I wonder what is the average hobbyist model train set cost? I know some have $10000 set ups and others have a $100 set up. I shopped carefully and have about $500 invested. Eight wood buildings in perfect condition for $45 was the best deal. Used track & controller also helped. Engines and most cars were new. Set up is two HO tracks on a 4 x 8 foot plywood.


As folks have said there's no minium, but for what you describe (2 loops on plywood), here's a bargain basement checklist for everything before scenery:

Train Shows...
$10x2 power packs.
$50-100 for track. You can do it for $25 if you go brass.
$30x2 for two reliable 8wd Athearn locos. F units or early GPs
$3x20 for basic-but reliable rolling stock

Craigslist
$50 Used Vintage plywood Ping pong table (5x9)

Total $215-$265

Options:

-The above assumes Talgo-mounted horn hook couplers. For KD knuckle couplers add, $40 for a pack of 25 pairs of #148's and $8 for 2 packs of #212 Talgo adaptors. If you're extra careful you can probably get KD equipped used rolling stock for the same numbers listed above, but it will take more time. 

-If you're willing to repair and repaint, used assembled buildings can be found for 4-8 bucks easy.

-HO'ish (usually 1:100) autos can be bought on ebay averaging less than $0.25 each and there are lots of one buck matchbox trucks that scale well with HO.

One other way to go about it is to buy start with Two Bachmann (12 years old or newer) or Athearn Train sets on Craigslist. If you are patient you can find them for $50 each. As long as you don't buy an old Bachman with a poor locomotive, those sets will each give you a loop of EZ track, transformer, reliable, basic loco and 4 cars. Then you just have to buy some strait EZ sections and a few more cars. 

This hobby is as expensive or as cheap as you want it to be. If you're goal is a couple of loops running reliably on a table you can do a lot for not a lot of money. 

All the prices and examples above are things I've actually bought and generally what I pay for most railroading stuff, though I buy a fair amount of rolling stock that is closer to $10 each. However, I've damaged the concept of "bargain railroading" by buying far more than I need, so for the budget railroader buying carefully is of prime importance. It's waaay to easy to buy much more than you need when you see all the bargains that are out there.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

It’s best not to know......


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2019)

Interesting question. I feel that average cost or total cost would depend what scale, brand(s) you go with for starters. Whether or not you collect freight, passenger, or a combination of both. How many road names you want to have and how long you want the trains to be. If you want a toy look or prototypical look. Then figure in the size of your layout, building materials, trackage, turnouts and everything that goes with that as well as all electrical including wiring and power sources. Add in the cost of structures, (purchased or scratch built), and scenery products of your choice. As an example we have 49 locomotives of various types in O scale only. All Lionel, purchased over approximately 30 months with more on order. The cost so far is around $55,000 CDN all in. I figure we will spend roughly another $28,000 CDN over time. This is before a layout is started. The cost for a finished layout should come in around $15,000 to $25,000 CDN depending on size and complexity. I am thankful that I have very good building skills and modeling skills that were taught from a very young age as well as the skillsets acquired over 31 yrs. in my present career that include all trades associated with Federal Government buildings and structures. I will be able to save a lot of dollars. Will all of this be considered "average"? When all is said and done I guess it would be above average as to what most people will spend.

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee Willis said:


> From the photos I've seen I bet you are not far behind me, GRJ. I don't feel like I spent that much and yet when I add it up. I doubt you do either, but then you sit down with a pen and paper and start adding . . .


Lee, the thing that scares me is when my wife sits down with the pen an paper...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would estimate the cost of doing the scenery, bench work, and other "background elements" at $25-30 / square foot. But that's as far as I would take it. Track, structures, details (including vehicles), rolling stock, and locomotives are far more variable -- so much so that I wouldn't even begin to venture a guess. A "bowl of spaghetti" with a lot of track will cost much more than a more realistic track plan with longer mainline runs. Locos and rolling stock vary greatly in cost, depending on the level of detail desired. And so on.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Jimben, your question is like asking what the average wedding reception costs.. It can be bride and groom + 3 friends/family/no band. Or it can be Bride and groom and 250 guests and a small orchestra, rental of the hall and catering.. See ? 
If your $ is tight, buy what you can afford at the time, be it locos and rolling stock, and / or materials for the benchwork. Then there's the controller and other electricity considerations..
I will suggest, if you haven't already, to not buy a starter set (a 4 car train, track and controller in one box).. Buy one good engine of your liking, separate trackage, and controller, and build the bench... M


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

telltale said:


> Jimben, your question is like asking what the average wedding reception costs.. It can be bride and groom + 3 friends/family/no band. Or it can be Bride and groom and 250 guests and a small orchestra, rental of the hall and catering.. See ?
> If your $ is tight, buy what you can afford at the time, be it locos and rolling stock, and / or materials for the benchwork. Then there's the controller and other electricity considerations..
> I will suggest, if you haven't already, to not buy a starter set (a 4 car train, track and controller in one box).. Buy one good engine of your liking, separate trackage, and controller, and build the bench... M


I bought all separate pieces. It was to be set up last Thursday, but delayed until tomorrow.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I have all my RR expenses logged into the computer.
Pulled a report a couple of years ago and decided to never do that again.  

It cost what it cost and I'll leave it at that, better to not know.
Besides I've gotten my moneys worth out of it in fun and the fun keeps on giving.


Magic


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Define "average model train set"...

You can build a small table-top train set (e.g. HO on a 4x8, N scale on a door) with a simple loop of track, inexpensive trains and structures for under $500.

Or you can build a huge, basement-filling, around-the walls layout, with super-detailed structures, scenery, and trains, computer-controlled signalling, etc. which you would never even think of actually adding up all the individual investments for a total number...


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

You might want an inventory for insurance purpose. Other than that, I agree it's best not to know!!


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

*Short answer on cost*

I agree with Gunrunner John.More than the wife thinks ! ! !


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

"My biggest fear is that when I die, my wife will sell my (insert hobby item here) for what I told her I spent on them".


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I asked my wife what she would do with all my trains if/when I die.....she said:

Funeral is at 11:00......garage sale is at 2:00....:laugh:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I really have no idea but I’m sure it’s well over $50,000.00. I really don’t want to know.


----------



## Midnight Goat (Dec 19, 2017)

My biggest problem is there's always another train that goes choo choo better than the one I just bought :sold:


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Old_Hobo said:


> I asked my wife what she would do with all my trains if/when I die.....she said:
> 
> Funeral is at 11:00......garage sale is at 2:00....:laugh:


If she sold the trains at a garage sale, the joke would be on her because she would get a fraction of the worth than if she sold it on eEbay for that they are really worth.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

_"Average Model Train Set Up Cost" ??_

*Too high !!!*


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

riogrande said:


> If she sold the trains at a garage sale, the joke would be on her because she would get a fraction of the worth than if she sold it on eEbay for that they are really worthy.


The problem with that is, there are so many trains, she would be selling them on eBay until she too was gone.....no, she would be sitting on the beach in Maui instead of fussing around trying to sell 2,000 + pieces of model railroad stuff on eBay....

I come across that very issue when we go out to buy collections.....most people just want to sell the trains painlessly, get them out of the basement in one day.....the money that they get for them seems to be the least important thing to them.....

So we buy them, and re-sell them, at a profit, of course.....we have the time to do that, both on eBay and in the store, as that is the business we are running....

Ultimately, something is only "worth" what someone is willing to pay for it....especially in this hobby....


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Old_Hobo said:


> The problem with that is, there are so many trains, she would be selling them on eBay until she too was gone.....no, she would be sitting on the beach in Maui instead of fussing around trying to sell 2,000 + pieces of model railroad stuff on eBay....
> 
> I come across that very issue when we go out to buy collections.....most people just want to sell the trains painlessly, get them out of the basement in one day.....the money that they get for them seems to be the least important thing to them.....
> 
> ...


I get that but a garage sale you'd have to sell things at a tiny fraction of what you could probably even get if you sold the lot to a collection buyer. I know garage sales and have had some experience with them. Things have to be real cheap to move them. Far too cheap.

Naturally items are worth what someone is willing to pay for them and that varies. But you can find "some" of those folks to get maximum value one whatever is possible and then what doesn't sell you take your lumps and get less.

There used to be a guy on some forums who I also met in person from the greater Washington DC area. He had quite a collection of mostly Santa Fe equipment and passed away suddenly just a week after I had breakfast with him. His wife and son set up tables at the Timonium Train show and sold off the majority of his collection over 4 or 5 shows, maybe 1 1/2 years time. Prices were attractive if you were interested in the models but (e.g. Intermountain RTR freight cars in the 8 -12 dollar range - I bought a few items.) It required 4 or 5 weekends and they probably sold 2/3rds of it, maybe 3/4 and then sold what was left to a "lot" buyer. I'd have to guess they got maybe 30 cents on the dollar for much of the stuff.

So there is a happy medium for getting some money out of a large collection with a bit of effort - otherwise your leaving money on the table. I'm not sure selling train stuff at a garage sale is going to net enough for a trip to Maui.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

No, but my $1,000,000 life insurance and my $54,000 per year pension, plus paid off house and cars should about do that....


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, I have always assumed my model train "collection" is worth zero. My hiers have instructions and where and how they can find a buyer to maybe take it off their hands, but I also have made it clear it won't upset me if they send it straight to the landfill. Same with my collection of model ships, all scratchbuilt.

I know one poor soul who did not plan retirement finances well who is having to sell his model train collection - including some pretty nice pieces - a bit at a time each month to get buy now that he is older. I've worked hard all those years to make sure that will not happen to me. I don't have a pension, and Sociail security, even for someone that put in the "max" for over 35 years, surely won't pay al the bills, but I saved and my banker tells me I have "more than enough," and helped me figure out how much I can spend on "foolishness," -- which I is what V8 Mustangs and model trains are, and is part of make makes retirement tolerable.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

When I started at UPS I was approaching 30. They told me that one of my benefits would be a pension. PENSION; what's that? I'm only 30.  Well I'm awfully glad I've got one now. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

riogrande said:


> If she sold the trains at a garage sale, the joke would be on her because she would get a fraction of the worth than if she sold it on eEbay for that they are really worth.


eBay sales. You would be lucky to get 30-40% of used unless collectable trains. New vintage is lucky to get 50% unless collectable.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I'll let ya know how much mine costs as soon as I'm done setting it up. It's a very, very large set and it was very difficult deciding which set I wanted.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Don't know honestly and don't care. I have had a ton of hobbies over my lifetime. Radio control aircraft being the vast majority. I competed, I traveled with r.c. I have been involved in beer brewing, hydroponics, video and digital photography, electronics, saltwater(reef) tanks and coral growing, building computers, car audio, and now, model trains and 3D printing. 

The point to saying and listing those things, is basically I learned long, long ago one simple thing: I am into expensive and complex things, and I don't keep track of cost. 

Someone once told me "if you have to ask how much it is, or put it on credit, you really can't afford it". And that's something I've remembered and head stayed with me. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

I have about $750 in this set up. 39-40% are used items. Includes the table and paint. Best deal was all the buildings for $45.


----------

